# 24-inch Beretta barrel



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi: I'm looking for a 24-inch barrel for my A300 Beretta 12 gauge. I'll take a 26-inch barrel as a second choice. Can you send me in the right direction?


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Try these guys: http://www.corsonsbarrels.com/browningbarrels.htm

Scroll down for Beretta. the 300 - 303, plus the B-80, should all fit a 300 receiver. These guys would know for sure.

M.


----------

